# WARNING - How Hunts con you!



## Foxhunter49 (5 June 2012)

Three years ago I was in a position to walk a couple of hound pups. Time had past and memories fade, I seem to recall saying "_Never again!_" on handing a troublesome couple back.

So, we walked a couple that were from a late litter (August) and kept them all winter.
Distance memories were brought to the fore when things disappeared but nothing to bad.

Last season another couple were picked. Two weeks later we were asked if we would have a third as they were sort on walkers. 

The two turned into four. I guess that it wasn't a lie as it was 'two couple' so as the number two was mentioned it could be classed as mistake in language.

So, it was agreed a couple would come here. I picked out two bitches when they were a few days old. 

Puppy Show was early this year and after I was bringing the pups home. 

I am not ashamed to boast that we cleared up at the Puppy Show.   Best and reserve bitch, best dog, so Champion and reserve. Also the year previous bitch won Best New Entry and the Champion over the dog entry. 

So, returned home with car laden with cups and drinking vessels and two pups. 

The pups settled in well and I was really enjoying them. 
Phone call from the kennels,_ "How are the pups?"_
"Fine thanks."
_Want any flesh?"_
"Yes please. When can I collect it?"
_Oh, that's OK I'll drop it in as I am coming your way."_
"Thanks, it would be a help."
A brief silence.
_"Oh, you couldn't help me out please?"_
"If I can."
_"Well, you know you cleaned up at the Puppy Show, you will have double the chance next year if you could have two Irish pups for me."_
"I said only one couple this year."
_"I know, but they always look so well with you and you know you love the challenge."_
"Haven't you got any other mug?"
_"No."_
"Well you had better bring them on then."

So, now there are two couple (which sounds better than four) hound pups destroying the place. It is impossible to garden without loosing tools, or if on hands and knees weeding, being attacked from four quarters and bowled over.
The latest is to have all washing taken from the rotary line, makes a good roundabout swing for pups. They grab hold of something and swing around with it until the pegs give so take that item off and go play with another.

All that is left hanging are socks and underwear. 

Flowerpots, tidily stacked and spread around from here there and everywhere. The veggie garden is protected with sheep netting. Doors to the house have to be kept closed or else all hell breaks loose.

The other dogs look at me as if I am insane. They look on the pups as pains in the butt. Tolerate them to a point and then put them in their place. 
No other pups scream as much as Foxhound pups. They holler before they are touched.

I love watching them grow and develop different characters. One bitch is very independent and is often off doing her own thing. The other bitch always has her nose to the ground, she is more loving and first to come to call. The two boys are, well, two boys. They are eight weeks older and into more trouble already. 

Funny thing is that in all the years I have walked hound pups, there are certain things they seem to know like not chasing sheep, these can go out and play without even looking at the flock or lambs. They have an instinctive respect but no fear of the horses. 

As for feeding time I am now feeding (raw) 17 dogs (the pups get fed three times) It is an art to have them all waiting for their turn to be chucked a chunk and for once these four all wait their turn, mostly because if they try to get to close to where I am cutting the meat into sizes, the older dogs tell them differently. They do get fed separately as they cannot chew big chunks and I cannot just feed them a calf leg left in the kennels because the other dogs will jump in and take it.

So, I have *MUG* stamped on my forehead.  I spend a lot of time cleaning out the kennel, picking up all sorts of goodies they have spread around, looking for stolen articles of human apparel.
As I write the two dogs are trying to pull a large step ladder across the yard. At least I know where they are!


----------



## Rowreach (5 June 2012)

pmsl you will get your reward in Hunting Heaven 

"Never again" are words that huntsmen instinctively block out I have found ...


----------



## Gingerbolt (5 June 2012)

....But you love it though....


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2012)

Fabulous.

It's been a good while since we had pups.  The year that Roman, Remus and Romulus landed nearly drove my mother in law to an early grave.

Without puppy walkers the hunting world would be a poorer place.

Keep smiling !!!


----------



## L&M (5 June 2012)

So jealous! This summer is the first in a while we haven't had pups as both litters didn't take. They are going to try with another bitch but having liveries, can't fit them in over the winter mnths.

It seems so strange not having any, but am off to the kennels tomorrow to take some photos for our hound sponsorship scheme, so will get to see my two little lovlies form last summer again.

It's funny how that after you have handed them back you only have fond memories, despite the carnage they cause....!

Enjoy!


----------



## Vulpinator (8 June 2012)

Puppy walkers are the lifeblood of hunting and without them how would we have get the stories that for years to come will delight our selves and guests at dinner and puppy shows.


----------



## olderthanshelooks (8 June 2012)

I would love to have the experience of a hound pup but unfortunately I still live with the parent's and as much as they are pro hunt they are not avid hunt followers and I don't think mother would appreciate having her garden trashed more than what our 3 dogs do already!!
 We would have a couple on the farm I work on as the boss is a master but once again unfortunately the farm is right on a busy main road so it's just asking for trouble.


----------



## DragonSlayer (8 June 2012)

When I win the lottery and get my own place, I want to puppy walk, my uncle used to do it on the farm, it was down to me when I was there to feed them etc....how I loved it!


----------



## Foxhunter49 (14 June 2012)

For those that are missing walking hound pups I can add that today they managed to open a velcro sealed dog bed. Inside was another bed filled with feathers. 

Luckily there wasn't much of a wind but feathers seem to retain the memory of flying. A few feathers go a long way - a lot of feathers go even further. 
Vegetable garden is barricaded with stock netting. My little strips to the door are fenced off with wire mesh. 
The two dog pups are like elephants the way they barge and run into you, especially from behind. They have all learned, the hard way, not to go up the drive. 

The biggest dog is lazy, he is also a bully and was taking all the food so he is now let in after the others have a head start. He was getting fat. (I like the pups to carry some weight but not to much.) he will get aggressive with the others over food so got his comeuppance when he tried to take food from the Lab bitch, she really put him in his place - I never intervened as I knew she would do no more than put him in his place. It worked as he no longer thinks he is top dog. 

I am just waiting the call to say that the later litter is ready to be walked and that the two dogs can go back.
My answer should be "No" and "Good" but it depends on which side of the bed I got out of that morning!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (15 June 2012)

But if you weren't a mug it would deprive me of laughing so much I cried this morning. 

That has to be worth it, doesnt it? :-DDD

PS hope you arent removing feathers from too many crevices a month from now...))


----------



## FairyLights (15 June 2012)

FANTASTIC post! Oh how i wish i didnt live in a tiny 2 up 2 down cottage ; I'd LOVE to puppy walk.


----------



## hobo (15 June 2012)

Brillient post I,m made of sturner stuff and have avoided puppy walking for a few years. The 'I always do a good job' does not wash with me lol.
I have enough on my hands with a crossbred from the pack I think you walk for, though I would not be without him.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (16 June 2012)

Hobo - do you by any chance dairy farm in the Vale? Next to a big manor?

That is the only place I know that had a Foxhound X pointer(?) which is a magnificent looking dog.


----------



## hobo (16 June 2012)

You could well be right FH and yes Hobo is a magnificent beast! I haven,t quite worked out who you are but thought you must hunt with the SD. have fun with all those puppys!!!


----------



## irish_only (18 June 2012)

Such ungrateful speak - tut tut. 
You forget to mention your lovely silver spoons that have your puppies names on to remind you of the dear little treasures 

I, for some reason, decided to count mine the other day. 19 spoons and 8 glass engraved tumblers. So far.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (28 June 2012)

Irish - do not get spoons here! Have lots of glasses though.

Earlier I had to go to the village shop. On the way back a friend stopped me to say that my GSD and the four hounds were trotting up the road. 

My GSD knows better than to go out the gate but she had - obviously looking for me and the hounds trotting along behind her. 
GSD jumps in the car. I catch one of the dogs hounds and shove him in the back, get the second and manage to also get him in the back. Catch one of the bitches, open the door three inches and loose the two boys. I have three cars behind me and two ahead. 
Get three hounds in the back fourth goes onto the back seat. 
Makes my day when I beat them!


Well, the two dog hounds went back today. Cannot say that either did anything to make me think they were special. The problem was that they were beating up on the two bitches - really nastily. They are about 3 months older than the bitches and were using their superior weight to trounce the girls in the kennel.

So, guess what? Truck arrives to pick up the two and delivers two others. These are a little different as both are basically green in colour! They had their tattoos done yesterday and it rained afterwards so they smothered each other. 

It will be interesting to see if this couple are like the two bitches we already have here as they are out of a full sister to the other two. 

Will keep you updated on the progress of the pups and my mental stability.


----------



## FairyLights (3 July 2012)

Please do!


----------



## Foxhunter49 (7 July 2012)

The new pups are well settled. The bitch was a tad shy but is coming out of herself, the dog is, well a dog! He is game for anything and interested in all. Had a good wallop for trying to get into a pan of pullets, one smack across his backside and he screamed like a banshee (do their dams tell them to scream and scream and scream if they _think_ they are hurt?) 

The two older are a nice couple. One I think will be special. She always has her nose to the ground, is very sharp and has developed a lovely easy action of loping along with a low flowing stride that looks as if it could be kept up all day. Not that I know but have a feeling that she is going to be special if she applies it to her working life. 

One thing I have found with Foxhound pups is that they never give up. Most 'normal' pups will play around and then crash but these will keep going as long as they are out of the kennel. I have to shut the 'babies' up because they will not stop. 

Oh, I have a turkey hen with chicks, the dog found to his expense, that he could shove his nose through a crack in the door - silly, one bloody nose and more screaming. 

My nerves are holding out and to be truthful I am really enjoying the older couple. They are and biddable (for the moment) and no trouble. They have learned not to take the halters from where they hang, brushes are still inclined to wander, gardening tools are fair play as far as they are concerned but that is to be expected.

I was power washing the stables when I heard the most terrible barking. A terrier and Lab were up on top of two big bales and the hounds could not reach them. hen I looked to see what was going on, the couple both managed to jump up to reach the older dogs that immediately jumped of the bales, ran for the back door of the barn with hounds in full chase, round through the main door a couple of times before the dogs jumped onto the bales, breath caught the pups jumped up and away they went again. 
The noise was something else, afraid it was not 'giving tongue' but more like a roomful of screaming children. They were having fun and it lasted for a good twenty minutes before the older dogs got fed up.

So far so good.


----------



## flower08 (7 July 2012)

what a fab thread! i really miss my hunting days, as hunt staff us grooms use to love going across to the kennels and playing with the pups before they went off the their puppy walkers, 

i am really looking forward to reading your updates 

you should write a book about it, it would make very funny reading!!


----------



## Sherston (7 July 2012)

Hmmmmm, puppies....... first escape today, the little "bitch" managed to break through first leaving behind a whining histerical dog, totally distressed at losing his best mate, and not being able to fit through, fortunately they are still at the stage when they don't quite know why they want to escape, they just do, and when they have they just stand the other side wagging their stern very pleased with themselves. Another hole to patch up. 

...and why can't they stand still when having a poo??


----------



## Maesfen (7 July 2012)

Feeling very nostalgic reading this; our pups went back on Thursday and the house is a much poorer place without them although our own dogs think it's wonderful not being squashed out of their seats by them.  Me, I feel worse than when son had his first day of school; it is horrible watching their faces through the back of the truck and they go down the drive back to kennels.

Can't wait until next year and more puppies once again.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (10 July 2012)

There are tow children who frequently visit here. The youngest (6) should be on the stage, she is a brilliant one for throwing temper tantrums which are all acted out. 

Yesterday I put one of the pups on a lead for the first time. I can only say that her reaction was _extreme_!! She was throwing herself around on the ground, leaping in the air and twisting, trying to chew the rope, and all the time screaming. 
The way she was throwing herself about could only be likened to someone trying to reel in a large fish that was no way near tired.

The kiddie was watching and asked why she was reacting as she was. To which I replied that she was copying her and throwing a tantrum. 

The reaction was so funny. A face was pulled and she stomped her feet, just as if she was going to throw a wobbly.  The next question was "What are you going to do about it?"
I told her I would do nothing, let the tantrum go on and then continue as it nothing had happened - just as I did with her.

When pup was walking nicely kiddie had a hold of her. Once in the kennel a cuddle ensued and I heard the pup being told "It isn't worth getting cross with her - she will just laugh at you, I know! Best to be good!"

It is interesting the two older pups reactions, one fought, the other just planted. She seemed to get the idea until she was going past a hydrangea whereby she dived into it to hide. All that could be seen of her were her eyes and nose.  I do have pictures which when I figure how to get them off my phone I will post.


----------



## Shutterbug (10 July 2012)

Sounds like so much fun   Would love to have all those dogs running around but OH would pack his bags and leave lol


----------



## Foxhunter49 (16 July 2012)

The two older pups started to show signs of wandering so, being clever, I thought I would let an older and young pup out together and alternate.
Wrong!
They went off and were seen by a local motorist who took them back to the kennels - luckily a neighbour was there and he returned the, so, now the ring leader is on a lead.

I was walking them today and a friends daughter wanted to have one of the hounds. 
Hound went through a newly planted beech hedge and I told the girl to yank her back.
Child braced herself, lent forward to pull when pup leapt forward dragging said child through the hedge. 
I couldn't move for laughing so hard. It happened so fast but just struck me as funny. 

Luckily the girl stayed on her feet - normal reaction would be to cry but because I was laughing =so hard she just joined in - and still kept hold of the hound, she's learning.


----------



## tootsietoo (4 August 2012)

Oh, it is lovely to know it is not just me tearing my hair out!

At least they are keeping the "summer weight" off me!!  The bitch is a Houdini, I have scoured the hedge line along the road for holes and I still can't work out how she gets through!  She is jumping a 5ft gate at 4 months, have had to use a strand of electric wire to keep her in the yard, huntsman not too happy about that!


----------



## Foxhunter49 (4 August 2012)

Now the two are hitting the 6 month stage, one os a sweetie and comes when called - the other is profoundly deaf. She has started going off on a walk - without me and will take the two younger pups with her. She returns minus pups who finally made it home after three hours - totally exhausted.
Now I either keep the trouble maker on a lead or the other three as she has not (as yet) bunked off on her own. I have coupled her to my GSD (much to the GSDs annoyance)
I did tonight find a way to have her off leash with the others and not even think about running off! Tie a chunk of tripe to the back of the ATV and drive around the field. Gave them a good run around and a happy reward when they 'caught' me.

Walking with them all has become hazardous. One on a leash who is getting better at not going the wrong side of trees, one happily searching through the woods and two youngsters romping around either running into the back of my kegs or in front suddenly diving on top of each other tripping me up.
Do hunts pay danger money?

The naughty bitch must have some otter hound in her blood, she loves to swim and will spend ages in the water, diving off the jetty and keeping up with the Lab. Never known a Foxhound to like water as much as she does.


----------



## dumbnag (5 August 2012)

Havent walked pups for a long time, was thinking about starting again, but you have reminded me how awful / rewarding it can be. I too always seemed to start with one couple and end up with 4 ! sorry 2 couple. 

The worst time was thinking it would be OK to take them for a walk down the lane, did not realize O/H was out with the terrier and lab, plus the in laws Alsation and JR. Woops, they met and away they went across the farm to meet the neighbouring farmer, his 2 lurchers AND 2 hound pups.

 A hunt worthy of the opening meet followed!! 12 deaf muts on the loose. The farmer, who was also Master thought it was hilarious. I didnt .We all slept well that night, eventually!

 And, NO I dont want any more silver spoons.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (15 August 2012)

I still have both couple. Tried to return older ones and they are (genuinely, I checked!) short on room. 
So, trouble maker who has the appropriate name of Rascal, is only on a leash. She also has an ulcer on her eye and needs drops three times a day so will stay until the drops are finished. 
Walking is interesting to say the least. It is nigh impossible to hold her when the other three come crashing into me, the two younger ones will collapse playing right in front of me, OK in a filed but in the woods, it becomes tricky!

As Rascal hadn't had a good run I decided to swap and have the three on leads and her loose. Walking with three on leads through the woods is an entanglement, two will go either side of a tree - preferably a clump of hazel, the third will then go behind me effectively tying me to the darn tree. 

I swear that next year I want pups named 'Blissful' 'Peaceful' 'Dainty' or 'Serenity' so they can live up to their name! 

Off to walk the blighters.


----------

